# Photography is an art... right? =]



## hntrjmpr (Jan 11, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Really?
Thanks


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice pictures!!


----------



## ditzydoo (Jul 23, 2008)

thats really good!!
i do photography too but just little stuff for fun but its no where as good as that. . 
heres a couple i did the other day playing in the paddock with my horses:

there not very goo there just done with a old digital camera but good enough lol!!


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

pretty!


----------



## ditzydoo (Jul 23, 2008)

thanks. . 
your photos are amazing!!


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow, they are really good!


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

Here are a few of pictures that I have taken.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

^^ those are great!


----------



## abbottinc (Jan 10, 2009)

Here are a few of mine... :?


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

Are you from Oklahoma too? That is where these pics here taken, near my home


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

all of your pioctures are gorgeous :]


----------



## KGImages (Jan 10, 2009)

You like to play with light and darkness. That's good! Just, don't try it too much. Sometimes it give the wrong impression of your photo.
Here some of my artwork: (the last one is Anky doing Western. Believe it or not!)


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Here are a couple of mine. Any that are edited were done through photobucket. My fiance just got photoshop though so I'll try to do up a few on there =D.

Some from my back yard:

























Lake Louisa State Park:

















I'll post my other "scary" pics in a different thread lol.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Awesome pics !


----------



## AirbrushBobby (Jan 18, 2009)

Some raw talent and great pics here!
We're 45 min south of Lake Louisa! Been there! It's nice!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It sure is an art. You might want to re-think your "depression" photo tho :lol: it didn't make me think of that at all, more so that that dog was absolutely adorable. I had to share the photo with co-workers. You are really good!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

BILLY TWOMEY!!  he is awesome! 

and awesome pics everyone!


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks! Yeah, basset hounds are amazing. And yes, I'm in Oklahoma, where thay were taken.


----------



## welshy (Jan 7, 2009)

hey great pics everyone! we should have a photography competition! there is so many great photographers on here


----------



## KGImages (Jan 10, 2009)

Good Idea! Why not?


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Man - some great eyes out there! Inspires me to grab my camera & go!_


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Some of mine. Not particularly 'artsy', but oh well, they weren't taken with that intension, I just thought they were nice


----------



## ghostcity (Jan 8, 2009)

Heres some of mine.


----------



## ghostcity (Jan 8, 2009)

I took this one with the help of a Tripod:


----------



## satrider (Nov 10, 2008)

All the pics are great- would love to see more


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

I found my other photos! Horah! 
In most of mine my horses are gazing off into the distance, lol.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

nice pics everyone!!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

This is what I do.







































This is the Red Hats and Purple Chaps, Thanksgiving Parade in Chicago this past November.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW u guys have amazing pics 

Rissa, how did u get the lighting in the 3rd pic?? 

here are some of mine:

My Eye









my dogs eye









Lapland






















































attacking seagull (crappy camera)


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

COOL! Everyone is so good!


----------



## Gengsty (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow, I've seen some really cool photos here  Some of my photos:













































I linked them here from my Deviant art  Others can be found there  ( www.gengsty.deviantart.com )
http://th04.deviantart.com/fs38/300W/f/2008/314/5/8/Fun_in_the_water_by_Gengsty.jpg


----------



## WalkerDreams (Mar 1, 2009)

I love "Chase" and "Depressions"! Great Work! And yes, I think photography is a work of art


----------

